# Instock at APTuning - United Motorsport SRI/Software Combo - 40+whp Gains!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sold out at H20 and just got these back in stock. Backorders are shipped and I have a couple left still from this batch. Offering a special combo price on the manifold and corresponding software. 

This manifold w/software has proven to make 40+ wheel horsepower on an otherwise stock car. It is an awesome piece of craftsmanship and a proven power added. By far the best bang for the buck on the 2.5L engine. * 

*SRI/Software Combo Price - $1600*


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

tune for 09+ still not out :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

chinapie2 said:


> tune for 09+ still not out :banghead:


 Put a turbo on it and I got u covered , or give me the car for a couple weeks


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

any dyno sheets


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

actually, YES.  

search around, and you'll find em. 

clue: tay.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I got my dyno from APtunings dyno day last year on my photobucket. The link is in my sig. My car was basicaly stock except for a USP testpipe and a filter bolted right up to the MAF sensor. Not much of an intake but it got the job done for the time being. With all the mods I have now Im probably alittle over 200 at the wheels but I need to confirm that on the dyno.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Put a turbo on it and I got u covered , or give me the car for a couple weeks


 Wish I was close to PA and I totally would. Ugh.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Put a turbo on it and I got u covered , or give me the car for a couple weeks


 Where the turbos at? 

But really, I do plan on adding a turbo system I'd just have to find someone to do the work and gather all the parts. Money isn't the issue, expertise and knowledge is. 

How many weeks would ya need the car for?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

chinapie2 said:


> Where the turbos at?
> 
> But really, I do plan on adding a turbo system I'd just have to find someone to do the work and gather all the parts. Money isn't the issue, expertise and knowledge is.
> 
> How many weeks would ya need the car for?


 I think he is implying that they have tunes to support a 2.0T setup but not the 2.5L. If our cars had a turbo he could adjust it accordingly fairly easy and hook you up with that. He was not suggesting that there is a turbo readily available if available at all. I could be wrong though...


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

bward584 said:


> I think he is implying that they have tunes to support a 2.0T setup but not the 2.5L. If our cars had a turbo he could adjust it accordingly fairly easy and hook you up with that. He was not suggesting that there is a turbo readily available if available at all. I could be wrong though...


 I know there is no turbo readily available, aside from the kits that are for previous models. It would have to be a completely custom set up.... Something I have absolutely no knowledge or expertise over. Like I said I would have to find someone that knew what they were doing.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

What APTuning means is that United Motorsports recently made a tune for a 09+ turbo rabbit. From what i hear, once it is tweaked a little more by UM it will be available to the public. I'm pretty sure the C2 turbo kits accommodate all 2.5L's - even newer models. Buy a C2 turbo kit and have it tuned by ATP when it's ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

chinapie2 said:


> Where the turbos at?
> 
> But really, I do plan on adding a turbo system I'd just have to find someone to do the work and gather all the parts. Money isn't the issue, expertise and knowledge is.
> 
> How many weeks would ya need the car for?


 maybe like 3 so we can finalize NA software.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> What APTuning means is that United Motorsports recently made a tune for a 09+ turbo rabbit. From what i hear, once it is tweaked a little more by UM it will be available to the public. I'm pretty sure the C2 turbo kits accommodate all 2.5L's - even newer models. Buy a C2 turbo kit and have it tuned by APT when it's ready.


 Exactly, the turbo software is pretty much done. 

Most will cry why turbo software before NA but its because someone wanted turbo and was willing to give up his car to make it happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

raymondlee said:


> any dyno sheets


----------



## Timstah (May 16, 2011)

would this sri/software combo work for the new mk6 jettas ? 
i know its the same engine but it seems like a lot of things aren't compatible with the new body design


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Timstah said:


> would this sri/software combo work for the new mk6 jettas ?
> i know its the same engine but it seems like a lot of things aren't compatible with the new body design


 Def is not software available yet. I imagine the manifold would bolt up but do not know for sure.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Dyno*

What mods were done to the car on the dyno sheet?? 

Great results, nice smooth hp/torque curve, and lots of hp/torque throughout the rev range.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

AdamVC said:


> What mods were done to the car on the dyno sheet??
> 
> Great results, nice smooth hp/torque curve, and lots of hp/torque throughout the rev range.


 UM Sri, UM software, cone filter


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Already stated my mods up above in my last post. Ill be hitting the dyno again with my car to see what my other mods have done to the engine powerwise. Should be alittle over 200 whp Im hoping.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Hmmmm .... wasn't the Dyno above

SRI without specific software with software?

Stock vs SRI should look different (according to the UM Facebook page). The top range gain is still there but the lower/mid is not that different between stock and SRI .....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BlixaBargeld said:


> Hmmmm .... wasn't the Dyno above
> 
> SRI without specific software with software?
> 
> Stock vs SRI should look different (according to the UM Facebook page). The top range gain is still there but the lower/mid is not that different between stock and SRI .....


honestly not sure exactly what you are asking 

The dyno shows sri-no software and sri-UM specific software. If you are referring to totally stock to SRI yes it will obviously not have the dead spot in the middle

the dyno cleary shows 20/20 hp/tq through the entire range and thats even if you flatten the huge dead spot not having software causes in the middle(if you consider the deadspot its like 30hp/50tq)

If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

so is aptuning using um software? If so, can my um dealer where I live can do a tune for c2's turbo kit for my car?


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Yeah I got my dyno from APtunings dyno day last year on my photobucket. The link is in my sig. My car was basicaly stock except for a USP testpipe and a filter bolted right up to the MAF sensor. Not much of an intake but it got the job done for the time being. With all the mods I have now Im probably alittle over 200 at the wheels but I need to confirm that on the dyno.


This lead me to believe that it is a stock dyno compared to SRI

But as APTuning stated it is a SRI without software vs SRI with Software

Very nice results, but keep that in mind.

Question: As I saw a Stock vs UM Software dyno on the UM Facebook page. Do you have the runs so you could overlay
Stock
Stock with UM Software
SRI with Software

That would be great to see where the SRI advantages are.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you guys just finish the 2.5T software for SRI? Is that the 2.5T w/your SRI that was running at h20? The one you had since April? Or is that another tuner?

I would love to just give you my car for a couple weeks. Got anyone that can come out from PA and pick it up or meet me half way? Would be easy as heck to give it up for two weeks if ya'll met me half way. Turns my 9 hours into 4.5 hour drive. I have extra cars to drive.

I just can't give up my car for half the year. I did buy my SRI from ya'll if that helps. Car is 09+ completely stock other than SRI/filter and engine mount, 45,000 miles.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly, the turbo software is pretty much done.


...software, as written by the legendary Mr. Atwood? Last I spoke with him, the horizon was not even in sight. I'm keepin my fingers crossed that soon he will be able to reliably tune the ME17, as I too have an 09 that needs custom turbo tuning. But I think that saying "it's pretty much done" is very much so a dose of false hope for all of the people out there waiting for this to happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BlixaBargeld said:


> This lead me to believe that it is a stock dyno compared to SRI
> 
> But as APTuning stated it is a SRI without software vs SRI with Software
> 
> ...


gotch I see what your looking for but i dont have the same all on the same car and thats the only way i would want to use for comparison


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> Did you guys just finish the 2.5T software for SRI? Is that the 2.5T w/your SRI that was running at h20? The one you had since April? Or is that another tuner?
> 
> I would love to just give you my car for a couple weeks. Got anyone that can come out from PA and pick it up or meet me half way? Would be easy as heck to give it up for two weeks if ya'll met me half way. Turns my 9 hours into 4.5 hour drive. I have extra cars to drive.
> 
> I just can't give up my car for half the year. I did buy my SRI from ya'll if that helps. Car is 09+ completely stock other than SRI/filter and engine mount, 45,000 miles.


The turbo software is available. 

It would be awesome for you do give up the car for us but wouldnt be feasible for any of us to make the trip even half way. I know it sounds odd but it would actually be more fruitful for us to have completely stock car for that kind of trip


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TrillyPop said:


> ...software, as written by the legendary Mr. Atwood? Last I spoke with him, the horizon was not even in sight. I'm keepin my fingers crossed that soon he will be able to reliably tune the ME17, as I too have an 09 that needs custom turbo tuning. But I think that saying "it's pretty much done" is very much so a dose of false hope for all of the people out there waiting for this to happen.


It is now done for some ecu's, there was an '09 turbo tuned by jeff at H20

The biggest hold up is a car is needed to tune. And countless times people have arranged to let us use their car then it never comes through. 

If you need custom tuning no problem. Feel free to schedule, drop the car off and will call when its ready :laugh:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It is now done for some ecu's, there was an '09 turbo tuned by jeff at H20
> 
> The biggest hold up is a car is needed to tune. And countless times people have arranged to let us use their car then it never comes through.
> 
> If you need custom tuning no problem. Feel free to schedule, drop the car off and will call when its ready :laugh:



I can have the car to you tomorrow if it will only take two - three weeks. If you're serious about taking my car, give me a window and it will be there for that window. NO BS. I want to see an 09+ me17 w/e tune for these cars w/SRI ASAP. I'll take a bus home for this to happen! Come on guys lets get this done. I bought an SRI you're selling, lets get it tuned.

I have a friend that lives/works in DC and love backpacking, always wanted to visit grand canyon of pen. Please give me an excuse to drive out to you asap, TODAY if necessary car will be there.

2009 VW Rabbit 5 speed w/UM Short Runner Intake. That's it. Stock car, needs a tune, has the ECM you need, willing owner, good tires, good brakes, good clutch, good working order 45k miles. Lets do this. Just give me a two week window and its there no questions asked, ready to get on the dyno as is. We need a flash for this car guys!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tchilds said:


> I can have the car to you tomorrow if it will only take two - three weeks. If you're serious about taking my car, give me a window and it will be there for that window. NO BS. I want to see an 09+ me17 w/e tune for these cars w/SRI ASAP. I'll take a bus home for this to happen! Come on guys lets get this done. I bought an SRI you're selling, lets get it tuned.
> 
> I have a friend that lives/works in DC and love backpacking, always wanted to visit grand canyon of pen. Please give me an excuse to drive out to you asap, TODAY if necessary car will be there.
> 
> 2009 VW Rabbit 5 speed w/UM Short Runner Intake. That's it. Stock car, needs a tune, has the ECM you need, willing owner, good tires, good brakes, good clutch, good working order 45k miles. Lets do this. Just give me a two week window and its there no questions asked, ready to get on the dyno as is. We need a flash for this car guys!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> I can have the car to you tomorrow if it will only take two - three weeks. If you're serious about taking my car, give me a window and it will be there for that window. NO BS. I want to see an 09+ me17 w/e tune for these cars w/SRI ASAP. I'll take a bus home for this to happen! Come on guys lets get this done. I bought an SRI you're selling, lets get it tuned.
> 
> I have a friend that lives/works in DC and love backpacking, always wanted to visit grand canyon of pen. Please give me an excuse to drive out to you asap, TODAY if necessary car will be there.
> 
> 2009 VW Rabbit 5 speed w/UM Short Runner Intake. That's it. Stock car, needs a tune, has the ECM you need, willing owner, good tires, good brakes, good clutch, good working order 45k miles. Lets do this. Just give me a two week window and its there no questions asked, ready to get on the dyno as is. We need a flash for this car guys!


Im gonna touch base with jeff and see when


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected]APTuning said:


> Im gonna touch base with jeff and see when


I'll put new plugs in it a week before I drive it out to you. What plugs should I put in? 

I'm going with OEM if you guys don't want something else in there. Will also rotate the tires, change oil, and seafoam the motor, and clean the K&N cone too (yes I know how to clean a K&N). The tires have a ton of tred on em still only about 10k on them now, extreme contact DWS.

Oh the back half of car is gutted. Is that all good?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

OEM NGK's part # 101-905-600-C :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> I'll put new plugs in it a week before I drive it out to you. What plugs should I put in?
> 
> I'm going with OEM if you guys don't want something else in there. Will also rotate the tires, change oil, and seafoam the motor, and clean the K&N cone too (yes I know how to clean a K&N). The tires have a ton of tred on em still only about 10k on them now, extreme contact DWS.
> 
> Oh the back half of car is gutted. Is that all good?


Yea sounds good, just stock plugs, and make sure to gap them properly, i forget which but one of the mk5/6 motors take a odd gap


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Factory ngk's come pre gapped and are good to go :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> Factory ngk's come pre gapped and are good to go :thumbup:


Never ever trust a gap out of the box


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yea sounds good, just stock plugs, and make sure to gap them properly, i forget which but one of the mk5/6 motors take a odd gap


Okay sweet. I've gapped a few plugs over the years


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Never ever trust a gap out of the box


True. It is always good to double check. However I have never ran into an issue where they weren't right on the money, and I sell ALOT of spark plugs :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Is a water meth kit going to do anything in this situation? Might be down to test one out of ya'll can cut a deal.

If not, there's always next year


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Any word from the herd? Enthusiastic about this happening!


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Is a water meth kit going to do anything in this situation? Might be down to test one out of ya'll can cut a deal.
> 
> If not, there's always next year


without tuning, meth is going to be pretty much useless. and even tunned, gains WONT be astronomical, all you will be doing in a nutshell is using ~110oct fuel on a daily, while paying for 93 oct. (more power than 93, less than e85)

it would be cool, if you could drill a hole on the mani, right after the throttle body and inject it there.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> without tuning, meth is going to be pretty much useless. and even tunned, gains WONT be astronomical, all you will be doing in a nutshell is using ~110oct fuel on a daily, while paying for 93 oct. (more power than 93, less than e85)
> 
> it would be cool, if you could drill a hole on the mani, right after the throttle body and inject it there.


comes with three holes in it already.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, great info ty ty. I can't wait to hear back from ya'll and get this bunny on the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> Okay, great info ty ty. I can't wait to hear back from ya'll and get this bunny on the dyno.


Still waiting on a date from jeff, he has a car he is doing currently.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Cleaning car up and putting interior back in. Slapped new pads on the rears yesterday and rotated tires. Replacing fuel filter, plugs, etc etc. Jeff, come oonnnnnnnn dooooownnnnn. Car is so ready.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump for the 09+ SRI tune. Needs a drive side brake light and its ready!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> Bump for the 09+ SRI tune. Needs a drive side brake light and its ready!


prolly looking at early december, he is currently working on a car then has to tune a turbo R8


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

also I still have 1 manifold left in stock. Held if for a customer for 2 weeks then no-showed so it is still for sale


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> prolly looking at early december, he is currently working on a car then has to tune a turbo R8



Dude I'm so there. I didn't know anyone tuned the new mazda rotary. That thing sure is nice car out of the package but I've heard nothing but headaches trying to tune them. Jeff must have his work cut out for him!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tchilds said:


> Dude I'm so there. I didn't know anyone tuned the new mazda rotary. That thing sure is nice car out of the package but I've heard nothing but headaches trying to tune them. Jeff must have his work cut out for him!


Not an RX-8, he is tuning a R8


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

Is this related to the HEP manifold in any way?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

He is tuning an r8 right now but soon will be my rabbit w/the HEP intake manifold! Same tuner, different car :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> He is tuning an r8 right now but soon will be my rabbit w/the HEP intake manifold! Same tuner, different car :laugh: :thumbup:


eta?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> prolly looking at early december, he is currently working on a car then has to tune a turbo R8


they have me penciled in, stuff happens, everyone is doing their best to see this happen! i actually do not know if he is working on the r8 yet.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Making some SRI noise (same vid from SRI vid thread), stock exhaust
http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx250/tchilds3404/?action=view&current=IMG_0570.mp4


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Still have one left in stock. 

5% off manifold

$50 off software for black friday weekend special*


----------



## Horhey1220 (May 24, 2011)

09 tune out yet..?? And if not how long


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Horhey1220 said:


> 09 tune out yet..?? And if not how long


Yea thats been out since like 1st of the year


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

How much would this be without tune, I'm trying to price everything for my 2.5L turbo build, but obviously wont need the software as I'll be using a turbo software tune, which I would suspect would include the SRI...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fiddypassat said:


> How much would this be without tune, I'm trying to price everything for my 2.5L turbo build, but obviously wont need the software as I'll be using a turbo software tune, which I would suspect would include the SRI...


the turbo tune CAN include the manifold sw... but its not a "requirement".

and the UM manifold IS factually the best manifold for boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> How much would this be without tune, I'm trying to price everything for my 2.5L turbo build, but obviously wont need the software as I'll be using a turbo software tune, which I would suspect would include the SRI...


It is $1299, I have 1 in stock right now. However if interested or you have more questions please PM me as this thread is a year old and would like it not to be bumped back up anymore.


----------

